# information on picture during WWII



## Joe-748 (Feb 4, 2006)

I am a daughter of a WWII tail gunner and have in my home a panoramic picture taken at fort Bragg,NC on 4/4/1941,Battery D 112 @ FA?, comdg, smack in front of a barracks I think it says I would like to know if there is any way to get the names of the other in the picture. One is my dad, Joseph J. Stocklas originally of Trenton, NJ


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 5, 2006)

Well you look and see if there is a historical group for that unit on the internet or see if that unit still exists today and there historian can possibly help you.


----------

